# Country Bread



## Sage (Jan 10, 2004)

Country Bread

1 1/3   cups water 
1   tablespoon olive oil 
1   tablespoon honey 
1/2   teaspoon salt 
1   teaspoon sugar 
2 1/2   cups white bread flour 
1/2   cup whole-wheat flour 
2    teaspoons yeast 
1. Add liquids to the bread machine. 
2. Add flour and the yeast. 
3. Bake for 3 hours 
or Use the dough cycle. Shape into a loaf; let rise 1 hour and bake in a pre heated 375* oven for 30 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2004)

Looks yummy!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------

